# labeling



## thresher (Mar 27, 2012)

what code sections cover labeling of pullbox covers?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

None. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't argue with the inspector. Whatever he says goes. Code books be damned!!!!!!!!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Not in the code, but it could be a job spec.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have a Article 700 system this applies



> 700.9 Wiring, Emergency System.
> (A) Identification. All boxes and enclosures (including
> transfer switches, generators, and power panels) for emergency
> circuits shall be permanently marked so they will be
> ...


And this



> 708.10 Feeder and Branch Circuit Wiring.
> (A) Identification.
> 708.3 ARTICLE 708— CRITICAL OPERATIONS POWER SYSTEMS (COPS)
> 70–610 NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE 2008 Edition
> ...


and maybe this one



> 760.30 Fire Alarm Circuit Identification. Fire alarm circuits
> shall be identified at terminal and junction locations in
> a manner that helps to prevent unintentional signals on fire
> alarm system circuit(s) during testing and servicing of other
> systems.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Many job specs include it. And to take it one step further in 517 you have to label critical recpts.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Photovoltaic Systems require marking on conduits,junction/pull boxes,and possibly conduit bodies.

2011 NEC article 690.31 E (3) & 690.31(4) :

(3) Marking or Labeling Required. The following wiring methods and enclosures that contain PV power source conductors shall be marked with the wording “Photovoltaic Power Source” by means of permanently affixed labels or other approved permanent marking:
(1) Exposed raceways, cable trays, and other wiring methods
(2) Covers or enclosures of pull boxes and junction boxes
(3) Conduit bodies in which any of the available conduit openings are unused

(4) Marking and Labeling Methods and Locations. The labels or markings shall be visible after installation. Photovoltaic power circuit labels shall appear on every section of the wiring system that is separated by enclosures, walls, partitions, ceilings, or floors. Spacing between labels or
markings, or between a label and a marking, shall not be more than 3 m (10 ft). Labels required by this section shall be suitable for the environment where they are installed.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

There is reference in at least two places in the codes to in ground pull boxes being labeled as well.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

It is common sense to me. Not to mention a benefit for the next guy, usually me. I have been doing tennant finish, new and remodel, for the past 15yrs. Sharpies are cheap. I don't understand why someone would NOT label a branch circuit j-box coverplate above a drop ceiling with panel and cir #. Anything exposed might be better to use label maker for looks.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

btharmy said:


> It is common sense to me. Not to mention a benefit for the next guy, usually me. I have been doing tennant finish, new and remodel, for the past 15yrs. Sharpies are cheap. I don't understand why someone would NOT label a branch circuit j-box coverplate above a drop ceiling with panel and cir #. Anything exposed might be better to use label maker for looks.


Why bother if it doesn't benefit me? Should I take my time out to help the next guy?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't see how taking 5 seconds to label a box cover will make or break the job. So, you don't expect to get any repeat business? You are not the next guy? I hope to always be the next guy. That is my bread and butter. I have remodeled some tennant spaces 2 and 3 times in the past 15 yrs. There is nothing better than having everything marked during demo. Even on return trips for service or to add stuff. The old 12-4 furnature feed I demo 5 yrs ago is still marked and can find it when new tennant wants to add a new building sign on that corner, some dedicated recepts or power pole for furniture feeds.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I get it in some situations. Get in, get it done, get out. However, I have never looked back and said, " If only we hadn't labeled those 50 j-box cover plates, we would have made so much more money on it." I don't regret labeling covers but that doesn't mean everyone has to agree with me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

When i was younger and cared I would sharpie the ckt # '(s) on 1900/ 5" plates. I did a restaurant where I labeled the Pnl# and ckt # on the receptacle faceplates w/ a labelmaker. That was 2003 , have not seen that place there after except for meals when I'm in the area where the owner complements the work has never given him a problem.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it's a no brainer (when it is not spec) to label boxes. If you know what it panel and circuit it is when you are making up the box, it takes about 4 seconds to label the thing. 

The kind of people that don't label boxes are the same kind of people that pull all their conductors together over the other joints in a junction box, then the next guy has to break joints just to get the conductors out and see what the hell is going on................... Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Why bother if it doesn't benefit me? Should I take my time out to help the next guy?


As an old electrician told me years ago, the guy you are screwing today, may be you tomorrow.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

partyman97_3 said:


> As an old electrician told me years ago, the guy you are screwing today, may be you tomorrow.


Amen! It's a pain in the behind trying to trace out circuits when the boxes aren't labeled. It takes a few seconds to do it. Plus, what if you had to go back years later and trace it out? It'd save you, and someone else, the headache.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

So, what happens to the label accuracy if someone comes in and has to move a circuit to make room for a larger breaker (or something, doesn't matter). Point being, you still can't trust a labeled box cover (although it does give you a good starting point).

Oh yea, there are labeling requirements for intrinsically safe circuits (article 504 I think).


----------

